# Anyone know Marius?



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi i have been trying to find Marius' number, ever since the forum crash i don't have it no more. I need to speak with him, all i know was a few months ago i tried to contact him regarding our past deal but he has yet to even call me back after the voicemail. I want to give him one more call before jumping to conclusion . does anyone have his phone number please?


----------



## aznviet80 (Apr 25, 2010)

or... if anyone know his number, can you please tell him i am looking for him? thanks, he can contact me via bcaquaria for now, thx.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*He moved to Montreal. If it's something you need from him that is a long way to have to go. LOL*


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

he smells, you should really stay away from him, i heard he had lice as well... And his mom wont let him go on the computer..cause.... he lives with her.. in Montreal and if he tells you different he is lying.

(not to offend anyone that DOES live with their mother)


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL.. I hope you have a very good pair of running shoes Shawn


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> LOL.. I hope you have a very good pair of running shoes Shawn


LOL ...snap you like a twig comes to mind LOL whats up Shawn ? trying to commit suicide or lure him out of lurking mode ....
bill


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Can I come and watch?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i can try summon him for you..if its important..and for a good reason..not a bad reason..i was thinking of him the other day. i guess between school, baby. wife and studying..he doesnt have time for bcaquaria anymore. 
im sure he will surface again though..


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*He pops up on facebook every now and then.*


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Try this....

Facebook link... http://www.facebook.com/RMRosso


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> he smells, you should really stay away from him, i heard he had lice as well... And his mom wont let him go on the computer..cause.... he lives with her.. in Montreal and if he tells you different he is lying.
> 
> (not to offend anyone that DOES live with their mother)


actually I think he still lives in her basement..............and only goes out for slurrpees and acne meds.


----------

